# 30second post



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

can something be done about this 30 second limit thing? i understand it helps ppl from spamming ur forums but from wat ive seen so far, every1 seems to post things revelent to the thread. besides, its a real bitch when try to help ppl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




well while im on the subject on bitching about this board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can u put in a delete post option. this way when a person posts something and realizes its nothing but spam, he himself can delete it


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

Uh, how long is 30 seconds lol.  Be patient, you can blink your eyes a couple of times and 30 seconds is up  B)


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

yeah yeah i know, but when im all hyped to post something this 30 second thing shows up and makes me lose my train of thought


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

Yeh I know,
I like read about 2 - 3 posts at a time, and you finish one, and wanna go onto the next.. its annoying..

I might as well load up a crappy gba game for 30seconds


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i don't like it either. i am very fast on a computer. so i have to wait a lot, while other people don't have to wait because it takes them 30 seconds just to find another post.


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

flood control is a must in forums like these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and 30 seconds are not much!!!
i've seen forums with 60secs or so.. so don't complain


----------



## neocat (Oct 26, 2002)

60 secs!!!!!!!!!
That's stupid!!!!!!


----------



## Omero (Oct 26, 2002)

Maybe we could lower it down to 20 or 15 secs... that would still be a flood control, but it would be less noticeable... dunno if its possible with invision board tho...


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

maybe you could take it away for a little while, and if all goes well, keep it off. if people start spamming and/or flooding, put it back on.


----------

